# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  خالی کردن فیلدهای فرم پس از ارسال با جی کوئری

## mrcg10

سلام
اساتید لطفاً راهنمایی کنن من خیلی میتدی ام
و یه کتاب یا هر مرجع خوب دیگه هم معرفی کنن
چرا قطعه کد زیر فقط برای بار اول درسته یعنی ابتدا در دیتابیس درج میشه و  بعد فیلدها پاک میشه اما از بار دوم بدون درج چیزی در دیتابیس فیلد پاک  میشه

$(document).ready(function(){
    $("#my_form").submit(function(){
        var my_form_data = $("#my_form").serialize();
        $.ajax({
            url : 'save.php',
            type : 'post',
            data : my_form_data,
            success : function(){
                $("#my_form input[type='text']").val("");
            }
        });
        return false;
    });
});

----------


## jalil_gh

شما تو فایل save.php مشخص کنید که کی رکورد تو دیتابیس درج شده و کی درج نشده و بر اساس اونا یه مقداری رو برگردونید. مثلا اگه رکورد ثبت شده مقدار یک وگرنه مقدار صفر رو برگردونید و تو تابع sucess این مقدار رو چک کنید و بر اساس اون عمل کنید.

$(document).ready(function(){
    $("#my_form").submit(function(){
        var my_form_data = $("#my_form").serialize();
        $.ajax({
            url : 'save.php',
            type : 'post',
            data : my_form_data,
            success : function(returnedData){
            	if (returnedData === '1') {
                	$("#my_form input[type='text']").val("");
                } else {
                	// record not saved
                	// do something
                }
            }
        });
        return false;
    });
});

----------


## mrcg10

خوب این که میگین خیلی خوبه اما مشکل سر مبتدی بودن منه چطور مقدار یه متغییر که به عنوان نتیجه برگشته رو با جی کوئری چک کنم؟



> شما تو فایل save.php مشخص کنید که کی رکورد تو دیتابیس درج شده و کی درج نشده و بر اساس اونا یه مقداری رو برگردونید. مثلا اگه رکورد ثبت شده مقدار یک وگرنه مقدار صفر رو برگردونید و تو تابع sucess این مقدار رو چک کنید و بر اساس اون عمل کنید.
> 
> $(document).ready(function(){
>     $("#my_form").submit(function(){
>         var my_form_data = $("#my_form").serialize();
>         $.ajax({
>             url : 'save.php',
>             type : 'post',
>             data : my_form_data,
> ...

----------


## forestasphalt

توی صفحه save.php باید یه return بذاری (مثلا در ابتدای صفحه  var result=false  تعریف کن و موقعی که چک کردی اطلاعات به دیتابیس به درستی وارد شد result=true کن ودر غیر این صورت result=false  ودر آخر کار return result بنویس)

----------

